# Wieviel vertrauen in den STO?



## plc_typ (13 November 2017)

Ich habe eine Anwendung mit einem recht großen Antrieb (>130KW) der an einem Umrichter hängt
Der Umrichter hat ein STO mit Performance Level e. Nun würde es die Hardware ermöglichen den Umrichter 
ohne Netzschütz zu betreiben (keine Bremswiderstände vorhanden), was ich auch gerne nutzen würde da es ca. 2k €
einsparen würde.
Die Sache ist nun, dass die Bediener und Instandhalter häufiger an der Maschine arbeiten müssen. Würde die Maschine in diesem Moment
anlaufen, ist mit schwersten Verletzungen zu rechnen. Die Maschine selbst hat Türendschalter mit Zuhaltung. Nun frage ich mich, würde es
genügen beim öffnen der Tür den STO wegzuschalten, oder sollte man sich darauf alleine nicht verlassen?

Gruß


----------



## Piit278 (13 November 2017)

Servus,

Zusätzlich zum STO würde Ich in deinem Anwendungsfall noch ein Stillstandsüberwachungsrelais von Sick oder Leuze einbinden und die Schutztüren erst freigeben wenn das Relais auch wirklich einen Stillstand meldet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Piit


Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## plc_typ (13 November 2017)

Piit278 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Zusätzlich zum STO würde Ich in deinem Anwendungsfall noch ein Stillstandsüberwachungsrelais von Sick oder Leuze einbinden und die Schutztüren erst freigeben wenn das Relais auch wirklich einen Stillstand meldet.
> 
> ...



Diese Funktion ist bereits vorhanden. Das Problem ist nicht die Freigabe der Zuhaltung, sondern das Sicherstellen eines ungewollten anlaufens. Meines Wissens nach
ist mit dem STO das aufbau eines Drehfeldes nicht mehr möglich, indem die Spannung zum Ansteuern der Thyristoren abgeschaltet wird. Am Klemmbrett kann jedoch 
immer noch Spannung anliegen.


----------



## Piit278 (13 November 2017)

Servus,

Ja wenn der Hersteller selbst es mit PL e angibt dürfte kein automatischer Anlauf erfolgen.
Ich kenne den STO bei unseren Antrieben so, dass der Wechselrichter bzw die Ausgangsstufe komplett spannungsfrei geschaltet wird, also dürfte keine Spannung am Motor anliegen.
Der STO ist ja in der Regel grob gesagt wie ein "Schütz" welches vor dem Motor geschaltet ist, bei Aktiviertem STO ist die Spannungsversorgung zum Motor komplett unterbrochen und der Motor trudelt aus.
Und bei bedenken einfach mal beim Hersteller per Email nachfragen und bestätigen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Piit


Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piit278 (13 November 2017)

Anbei noch ein Link von Siemens mit guten Beschreibungen zu den einzelnen Sicherheitsabschaltungen 
http://www.industry.siemens.com/top...nen/seiten/safe-torque-off.aspx?ismobile=true

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Piit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2017)

Piit278 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ja wenn der Hersteller selbst es mit PL e angibt dürfte kein automatischer Anlauf erfolgen.
> Ich kenne den STO bei unseren Antrieben so, dass der Wechselrichter bzw die Ausgangsstufe komplett spannungsfrei geschaltet wird, also dürfte keine Spannung am Motor anliegen.
> ...



Mit der Aussage Spannungsfrei bei „Safe Torque Off“ solltest du vorsichtig, 
sein, das heißt nur das der Umrichter keine  drehmomentbildende Energie
mehr liefert. Es heißt nicht das der Motor oder Umrichterabgang Spannungsfrei 
ist. 
Wenn am Antrieb gearbeitet wird , sollte ein Haupschalter oder Reparaturschalter
vorgesehen werden.


----------



## Piit278 (13 November 2017)

Servus,

Deswegen habe Ich geschrieben dass Ich es von unseren Antrieben so kenne, dass diese Spannungsfrei sind 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Piit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2017)

Piit278 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Deswegen habe Ich geschrieben dass Ich es von unseren Antrieben so kenne, dass diese Spannungsfrei sind
> 
> ...



Dann solltest du Roß und Reiter nennen, vielleicht hat ja dein FU ein Schütz im Gerät verbaut.
Betrachte doch mal die Technik, durch das STO  wird nur eine Impulssperre der Halbleiter durchgeführt,
so ein Halbleiter ist keine Galvanische Trennung. Bei einen Defekt eines der Halbleiter kann noch volle 
Zwischenkreisspannung Anliegen.

Bitte lese dazu mal Seite 15 in folgenden PDF
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf


----------



## JesperMP (14 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn am Antrieb gearbeitet wird , sollte ein Haupschalter oder Reparaturschalter
> vorgesehen werden.


+1
........


----------



## holgermaik (14 November 2017)

Hallo Florian


> ..was ich auch gerne nutzen würde da es ca. 2k €einsparen würde.


Immer diese Sparfüchse. Wie möchtest du denn deinen Antrieb bremsen? Hat er evtl. eine Rückspeisung?



> rmöglichen den Umrichter ohne Netzschütz...


Hast du schon mal eine 250A Sicherung auf einen entladenen Zwischenkreis eingesetzt?

Ich kenne keinen Instandhalter der ein Motorklemmbrett aufschrauben würde ohne den Antrieb vorher freizuschalten (5 Sicherheitsregeln)
Holger


----------



## plc_typ (14 November 2017)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Immer diese Sparfüchse.



2k € kann der unterschied sein zwischen Auftrag und keinem Auftrag. 





holgermaik schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal eine 250A Sicherung auf einen entladenen Zwischenkreis eingesetzt?



Dafür hat der Schrank einen Hauptschalter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2017)

Ich finde nicht einmal für das Sparen STO sinnvoll ist, bei mehreren kleinen Umrichter
die hinter einer SiFu sitzen, ist es sogar teuer. Aber die Umrichter leben einfach länger.


----------



## Senator42 (14 November 2017)

Wenn der Motor in einem lauten Raum mit einer Leuchtstofflampe an EINER Phase hängt,
kann es sein, dass er scheinbar steht. (Stroboskopeffekt).
Und weil es laut ist, hört man ihn auch nicht.

Nur der sicheren Vollständigkeit.


----------



## plc_typ (14 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht einmal für das Sparen STO sinnvoll ist, bei mehreren kleinen Umrichter
> die hinter einer SiFu sitzen, ist es sogar teuer. Aber die Umrichter leben einfach länger.



Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen.
Du meinst dass die Umrichter länger leben, Wahrscheinlich da der Zwischenkreis nicht soviel gestresst wird durch das zu- und abschalten
eines Netzschützes. Aber was ist am STO teurer gegenüber eines Netzschützes (bei mehreren kleinen Umrichtern)?


Und um noch mal meine Bedenken zu konkretisieren:
Man kann die Maschine in meinem konkreten Fall durch den Hauptschalter freischalten, alle Verbraucher mit 400V sind dann Sicher, Steuerspannung ist Separat.
Ich hatte mich nun gefragt, genügt es für Service der Mechanischen Natur, auf den STO zu verlassen? Dann könnte ich mir nämlich vorstellen einen kleinen
Reparatur schalter anzubringen der zwei kanalig eingelesen wird und abschließbar ist. Dieser würde dann den STO schalten und man könnte die Maschine
Mechanisch warten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2017)

plc_typ schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen.
> Du meinst dass die Umrichter länger leben, Wahrscheinlich da der Zwischenkreis nicht soviel gestresst wird durch das zu- und abschalten
> eines Netzschützes. Aber was ist am STO teurer gegenüber eines Netzschützes (bei mehreren kleinen Umrichtern)?



Ja die Kondensatoren leben länger wenn Sie durch das einschalten des Netzes nicht immer unter Stress stehen. 

Bei kleinen umrichtern so 0,55 bis 3KW, ist es oft Preiswerter diese über zwei Schütze zu schalten.
Ein großer Umrichterhersteller mit roten Logo lässt sich bei den Butter und Brot Umrichtern den STO mit ca.
30,—€ bezahlen.


----------



## smoe (15 November 2017)

plc_typ schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich nun gefragt, genügt es für Service der Mechanischen Natur, auf den STO zu verlassen? Dann könnte ich mir nämlich vorstellen einen kleinen
> Reparatur schalter anzubringen der zwei kanalig eingelesen wird und abschließbar ist. Dieser würde dann den STO schalten und man könnte die Maschine
> Mechanisch warten.



Das wird auch oft so gemacht. Es ist eine einfache, billige und sichere Maßnahmen um dem Antrieb "sicher" abzuschalten.
Ich kenne aber auch Betriebe die trotzdem zusätzlich auf einen Absperrbaren Hardware Reparatur Leistungsschalter bestehen! Der schaltet dann entweder nur motorseitig oder die Versorgung des FU's oder gleich die Versorgung der gesamten Leistung der Anlage. Es wird auf die Elektronik einfach nicht vertraut. (Das Teufelszeug das Neumoderne...)
Ich für mich muss sagen, wenn ich in eine absolut tödlich Aparatur klettern müsste, dann hätte ich auch ein besseres Gefühl dabei wenn ich weis das die Leistung direkt getrennt wurde.


----------



## Kistecola (17 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Mit 2poligem Schalter einfach auf STO am Umrichter ist es nicht getan - du müsstest einen querschluss erkennen, z.B. über ein Sicherheitsrelais.

Die Diskussion, was sicherer ist oder nicht lässt sich an sich relativ einfach berechnen:
Schützhersteller geben ein MTTFD an, genauso FU-Hersteller mit STO.
Die Daten kannst du ja mal miteinander vergleichen.
Beachte bitte, dass für ein PL e mit Leistungsschützen einiges an Verdrahtungsaufwand notwendig ist, wenn du es wirklich richtig machen willst.


Wenn deine Instandhalter sicher sein wollen brauchen sie auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, mit Vorhängeschloss den STO zu aktivieren - und somit sind wir beim Hauptschalter. Bei Sicherheitsendschaltern oder NOt-Halt könnte ja in der Zwischenzeit ein kollege wieder einschalten....


----------



## plc_typ (17 November 2017)

Kistecola schrieb:


> Mit 2poligem Schalter einfach auf STO am Umrichter ist es nicht getan - du müsstest einen querschluss erkennen, z.B. über ein Sicherheitsrelais.



Das ist auch nicht so geplant, es gibt ja mehrere Kriterien die sich auf den STO auswirken. Der Reparaturschalter würde auf die SPS gehen (1500 F).




Kistecola schrieb:


> Wenn deine Instandhalter sicher sein wollen brauchen sie auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, mit Vorhängeschloss den STO zu aktivieren - und somit sind wir beim Hauptschalter.



Wieso? Man kann doch eine kleinen Abschließbaren Schalter einlesen. Wir haben schon den *KG32B T103/01E *für ähnliche Sachen eingesetzt.


----------



## RealDrive (5 Februar 2018)

plc_typ schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Anwendung mit einem recht großen Antrieb (>130KW) der an einem Umrichter hängt
> Der Umrichter hat ein STO mit Performance Level e. Nun würde es die Hardware ermöglichen den Umrichter
> ohne Netzschütz zu betreiben (keine Bremswiderstände vorhanden), was ich auch gerne nutzen würde da es ca. 2k €
> einsparen würde.
> ...



Wichtiges Thema...
Was sagt denn die Risikobewertung zu der Anlage/Maschine eigentlich aus? Daraus sollte ersichtlich sein ob ein STO ausreichend ist. Wenn diese nicht vorliegt oder daraus keine Aussage zur sicheren Abschaltung der gefahrbringenden  Bewegung abzuleiten ist, dann sollte dies erst in Angriff genommen werden.

Gruß
VLT_Realdrive


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Februar 2018)

Zurück zur Ausgangsfrage.

Natürlich muss man der Technik trauen können. Ich baue in mein Auto doch auch nicht noch einen Wurfanker und einen Bremsfallschirm.

Maschinensicherheit muss ein schlüssiges Konzept haben. Angefangen bei der Risikobeurteilung, über die Maßnahmen zur Risikominderung bis hin zur Validierung.
Die Risikobeurteilung muss darüber Auskunft geben, welche Risiken gemindert werden müssen. Bei einem Spindelantrieb wird man da mit der Verhinderung des ungewollten Wiederanlaufs genügend getan haben. Der STO erfüllt diese Maßnahme. Sofern dieser richtig ausgeführt wurde, muss ich mir keine Gedanken darum machen, ob die Maßnahme ausreicht. 
Bei Vertikalachsen wird das oft nicht reichen und es müssen weitere Maßnahmen z.B. gegen ein Herabsinken getroffen werden. Auch das gibt die Risikobeurteilung her.

Kosten dürfen hier keine Rolle spielen, wenn dadurch die Risikominderung nicht in ausreichendem Maße erreicht wird. Genauso macht es aber auch wenig Sinn mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen, indem man die Sicherheitstechnik überdimensioniert.

Bei STO kann wie hier schon geschrieben wurde durchaus noch Spannung am Motor anliegen. Für den Wartungs-/Reparaturfall ist eine weitere Maßnahme z.B. Hauptschalter obsolet.
Genauso gehört ein entsprechender Sicherheitshinweis in die Betriebsanleitung.


----------



## plc_typ (12 Februar 2018)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Bei STO kann wie hier schon geschrieben wurde durchaus noch Spannung am Motor anliegen. Für den Wartungs-/Reparaturfall ist eine weitere Maßnahme z.B. Hauptschalter obsolet.
> Genauso gehört ein entsprechender Sicherheitshinweis in die Betriebsanleitung.



So war der Plan, des weiteren soll am Klemmkasten des Antriebes und am Ausgang des Umrichters ein Warnschild angebracht werden.




Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Maschinensicherheit muss ein schlüssiges Konzept haben. Angefangen bei der Risikobeurteilung, über die Maßnahmen zur Risikominderung bis hin zur Validierung.



Da wir es in unserem Fall mit einer sehr gefährlichen Maschine zu tun haben, wollen wir die Beurteilung zusätzlich von einem Ingenieurbüro durchführen lassen die sich 
darauf spezialisiert haben.
Ich würde meinen, in solchen fragen ist Vorsicht immer besser als Nachsicht.


----------



## doctorVLT (12 Februar 2018)

Kann mich "rostiger Nagel" nur anschliessen.

Beim Danfoss ist es die Klemme 37, die unbeschaltet den ALARM68 bewirkt (höchstwertigster Alarm). Performance Level d und SIL 2 ab Werk. Mehr über Optionen.

Es heisst "keine bewegungsbringende Energie" gelangt in den Antrieb. Daher wurde die vor Jahren benutzte Bezeichnung "Sicherer Stopp" in "STO _ Safe Torque Off" umbenannt" da dies verständlicher ist.
Es kann aber natürlich sein dass bei einem Defekt/Bauteildefekt das nicht ausreicht bzw. eben durch ein ziehen der Klemme im Lauf der Motor austrudelt. Daher Achtung wegen der Spannung! Gerade bei PM Motoren bzw. Spezialfunktionen wie "Kinetischer Speicher" kann dies unerwartet zu einer Gefahr führen.

Gruß
DOC


Achja...hier nach was zu lesen:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j..._danfoss.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0I_vtnzfxakrPTwjbKxPH7

https://www.zvei.org/fileadmin/user...om-Frequenzumrichter-zum-Drive-Controller.pdf


----------

